# Scheduled Rides



## Park Ranger (May 21, 2017)

I have never seen one available. If I leave the app open in the scheduled rides section, will I see one appear if it is posted?

Do they post by distance from where you are currently located or can you set where you normally drive?


----------



## BeachLyfter (Jun 13, 2017)

I believe they show up based on where you are at at that moment in time. 

I finally saw one today pop up. It was approximately 4mi from my location. I have not tried leaving it open to see if more will populate. But my guess it is based on where you are not a route you drive, that would be more for the destination mode.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I've seen them a couple times but they sound like nothing but a hassle.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I have about 5 scheduled in my app at the moment for the next 2 days. It is based on where you are, and they come in as they become available. All my pre scheduled rides are within a 15 min to pickup radius, mostly 10mins away or less. I find them useful, i have had success with the last 10 ive done.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I've seen only one. It was for a 4 AM pick up that promised between $5 - $10 dollars. It popped up after I'd completed a shift & it was already 3 AM. I wasn't going back out in an hour for such a low amount. Gtfoh.


----------



## durwardfarquhar (Jan 2, 2017)

$7 or $8 = "high value" lol.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

The scheduled rides are taken very quickly and even if you manage to get one there is no guarantee you'll be assigned that ride.


----------



## BeachLyfter (Jun 13, 2017)

I regularly scan them. If available at that time I will take them. I had one this morning that I selected last night. $15 SNA ride then off to my day job


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Brunch said:


> The scheduled rides are taken very quickly and even if you manage to get one there is no guarantee you'll be assigned that ride.


I've selected four so far and as long as I'm online when they told me to be ive havent had an issue. All over 12 and a few over 20.00. Loving it so far.


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

No thanks, they want real car service (sched pickups) for min wage fare.. I'll pass...


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I made $24.62 for 27 minutes of driving. Not sure what minimum wage is where you live but only 10.00 an hour here.


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> View attachment 138047
> I made $24.62 for 27 minutes of driving. Not sure what minimum wage is where you live but only 10.00 an hour here.


what lyft and uber charge are min wage fares in comparison with what a real car service would charge for a 20 mile or 30 min fare at 3am!


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Moondirty said:


> what lyft and uber charge are min wage fares in comparison with what a real car service would charge for a 20 mile or 30 min fare at 3am!


I drive that early before work five days a week for 2 hours, so it's not like i went out of my way. This is a uber and lyft forum not a "real car" forum. I just finished second scheduled pick up 11.00 for 20 some minutes of work (30.00 and hour). If I could drive for a real car service whenever I wanted and make 35.00 an hour I would.


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> I drive that early before work five days a week for 2 hours, so it's not like i went out of my way. This is a uber and lyft forum not a "real car" forum. I just finished second scheduled pick up 11.00 for 20 some minutes of work (30.00 and hour). If I could drive for a real car service whenever I wanted and make 35.00 an hour I would.


You failed to get the point that these scheduled rides are nothing more that ploys that take advantage of drivers with no real compensation. If a pax wants you there at specific time, dont you think you (in general)out to be compensated for that? You may not want to drive for a real car service but you just got punked by lyft into providing real car service for a fraction of the cost. Enjoy the kool aid


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I'll enjoy the $. The compensation is $. Instead of sitting or driving around waiting for pings I have a choice of which ride I accept. Real car service in a prius? HaHa, dont think so. I live 20 moinutes out of town and pray for the airport trip I selected last night. I dont care if they want me there at a set time or not. If i dont like the time or location i dont take it. Wish you lived in Tucson I would gladly take yours from you.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Works great for a prius. I run plus and will NOT take any fare under that rate. Work load is half what it was b4. I quit PDB. Much less stress. I am an independent contractor running a for PROFIT business. My concern is with neither company. I game them like they game me. I know when to walk away and when to run....


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Whats the problem with taking a ride that I would have taken anyways if it was just an ordinary request? Its not guaranteed but I am able to catch 90% of them when i go online at the pre-scheduled time. Plus you already know what your getting into, pickup/dropoff, time, and fare. Is it so difficult to understand that each person has a different threshold/criteria? The only thing "to get" is people having respect for others opinion. It is a forum and we are here to share info, not to put people down. No answer is the right answer. 

Some people choose to work and take ride requests that may not seem like its worth it to one person, but the bottom line is they have to generate income regardless of how smart or stupid the request is. sharing is caring. lol


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Ok, thats the most frustrating situation i ever got with lyft. Its so much wrong thing. at same time that i dont even know where to start... one year with lyft i can see how broke this option is and how can destroy someone's shift, if you trust on this bs.

yeTerday i worked 13:45hhours, insanelly tired and got back home to sleep at 10:20pm.. on my way back, i got schedule pickup arranged with this costumer from Natick to airport at 4:35am.
i opt in, went to bed and had done nothing other than sleep so i could wakeup early and pick him up.
Next day i woke up, toke my shower prepared myself and my car for a full-time shift and pick him up.
At 4:20am i was driving to his place, the APP SAYS TO GO ONLINE AT 4:25 to get the ride, i went online at 4:23, driving to his place still and nothing happened, when was 4:30 i was infront of hia house, trunk open, clean car, doors open, waiting for the costumer to get out his place, when comes to 4:32 i got matched with another costumer 8 min away, thia costumer was already inside my car, my scheduled pickup request DESAPEAR from my app and another random driver was matched 2 min away came to pick him up. I endup been fu""d by losing the costumer, having a short night of sleep to respect and acomplish this request, my hours from yesterday are still on my dash as its thinking that i gave a break shortet than 6h, and thats not the case my last ride yeTerday was 10:15 what results in perfectly 6hours.
Now i lost a good rest of night, lost this trip that i had prepared myself to do, lost my day of work because of 6hours break THAT I HAVE ALREADY DONE, will lose the peek hours from 7-9am today and all the morning until this system accept 6hours from plus i will get hurt on acpt rating by that costumer who match with me at 4:32 and i had to let it expire!

When bad things with Lyft happen, wait to listen to this history 
Whats gonna happen, nothing. Lyft got money, the random driver got money and i got fckd.
This feature suck monkey balls
Its all made to dont lose a costumer, one more time. Driver? whatever
thanks!


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

That sucks! I go online five minutes prior to when they tell me too and havent had an issue. With all things, sometime sh!t happens. Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

That's happened to me 1 out of 15 times. The time it did happen was when i went online 2-3 minutes before the text was sent (a mistake on my part), and i ended getting pinged 20 times by random requests waiting for my pre scheduled ping (never happened). My Acceptance rate plummeted to 87%, and I lost my PDB (the pre scheduled ride was at 4:45 am on Monday morning). I was devastated to say the least. 

Afew things l learned:
1. I dont get on the road until I have received the pescheduled ride ping.
2. I go online right after i get the lyft text about the prescheduled ride. Im online within 10 seconds of the text. I dont go online even a minute before (due to the above situation).
3. In case im early for a prescheduled ride ( i usually am 10 min early), i text the pax letting them know i will arrive at the middle time of the pickup window. I only do this because some pax get nervous if they dont see the car move for a few minutes and might cancel. Cancellations do happen on these from time to time, if it is within 30 minutes of the ride time, make sure you email support to get your $10 fee. 

I feel your frustration, When things go wrong, it becomes a chain reaction. Welcome to LYFT thug life.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Did two today...Lyft said $6 - $8 for the fares (they were to/from same location)...nope, I got $3.37 each...and I had to drive 7 miles to get to them...i'd complain to them about being off on the amount and for basically running a bait and switch operation on lying about the fare amount, but who knows how to actually complain about a particular ride to Lyft anyhow


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Gross and Net...you see the gross on the request and receive the net. I have extra KY if you want to borrow some. Comes in handy....


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I keep 2 tubes in my car. One is the smaller travel size for the pax to __ me and the other larger tube is for the tag team Bros (they seem to use a lot) to __ me. 
I found out why they call it RIDE SHARE, it's obvious taking turns to ride me. Lol

I got to go collect peanuts now......


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I fed mine to the pigeons... be safe out there!


----------



## Jaymontoya562 (Jul 11, 2017)

Park Ranger said:


> I have never seen one available. If I leave the app open in the scheduled rides section, will I see one appear if it is posted?
> 
> Do they post by distance from where you are currently located or can you set where you normally drive?


I actually just acccpeted my first scheduled ride about 15 minutes ago lol. It tells you the pick up address and estimated ride fare. And it is usually where you're located but sometimes if you're out in a certain area it will ping and you'll get a ride notice. I have tried before but someone always gets to them first. I will be taking someone from Whittier to El Segundo it says around $29-38 depending on traffic. So it should be a good ride


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

i did all this, when came to my time to get the ride at 4:25 it was assigned to another random driver that was passing by.. with a fckn shitty suv falling apart


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I am thinking of scheduling a ride for myself through this feature. It is a short ride but it is for before 6am. It's not because I have to be there by 6am it's because it's a shorty and I want the person that picks it up to know that. So it's someone already in the area, not someone that will be driving 10-15 minutes to get me. Maybe a neighbor of mine, I see their car parked and they leave the dress on, is up already. 

I would hate for someone to have in their head, who does she think she is that she needs to schedule that kind of ride. I'm just trying to think of the driver and be considerate.


----------



## Nandriver (Jun 14, 2017)

Picked up a scheduled ride that said $24-30; I got $13. Won't pick up $4-7 scheduled rides!


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

loooool

Man, this summer suck monkey balls im sitting in the middle of Boston right now, on a fcn 9:26pm saturday night and there is no SURGE for about 1 hour!' all cars driving around are lyft and uber, 80% of that. 
This job is over..Is sad, i have done good money with it in the past :/


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Can a rider request a scheduled ride from an event? Like a concert or NFL game?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I use to be a fan of the scheduled rides. I've had a few right by my house that worked out well. I like the ones early in the morning going to the airport or downtown a decent fare in my market. I do a couple rides before work every now and again.
Well this morning I woke up at 4:15 and couldn't get back to sleep checked the app and sure enough a Scheduled Ride 5 minutes or so away going to the airport pays $15-$20 to me and they need a pick up at 4:45 I take it. Get the warning text to go on line so I did. I immediately get 3 requests in a row all 15+ minutes away and none are my scheduled ride. I ignore them and go to check my scheduled ride and it is gone! Of course I then get the "friendly" reminder text and email about not accepting rides being bad for the community! I did send a note or two to support but I won't bore you with those details I'm sure you know what they had to say.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Ditto PTUber, except mine was still there, I am sure only because I was actually the closest car by miles. 

I go online this morning at 4:55am for a "be online by 5am" pickup. It's a $40 (gross) run less than 2 miles from my house. In the first 3 minutes I am online Lyft sends me 5 requests of unknown value, none closer than a 15 minute drive. That would be so easy to prevent, and with the scarcity of cars at that time in the morning, had I accepted any of those offers, my scheduled ride, who planned ahead and is paying Lyft an additional fee, would have been SOL.

I just don't get how this helps Lyft and its customers (rhetorical).


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

yep, they need a window of time wherein a driver with a sked pickup does not get pings...at 5 am, you are susceptible to insane 30-minute pings that you would never take anyhow...but if you did take a different ping, then the poor person who scheduled the ride in advance suddenly has lost their driver -- that would be a very bad PR thing

one big bummer change they recently did was stop putting the pickup address in for scheduled rides...it's pretty clear where someone is going, but I relied on the actual pickup address to make sure it wasn't a waste of time to do the ride


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> one big bummer change they recently did was stop putting the pickup address in for scheduled rides...it's pretty clear where someone is going, but I relied on the actual pickup address to make sure it wasn't a waste of time to do the ride


Interesting, this seems to vary, this morning I had the pickup address and actually put it into my GPS to see what my drive time from home was. But I have also seen scheduled runs where it is not given. I had a scheduled rider tell me the other day that someone pulled up an hour and half early to try and take them. They simply canceled the ride when they saw the guy pull up, and put in a new scheduled ride. Wish I could have got more details, but it looked like someone was trying to poach....


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

how on earth would they poach a sked ride? the ride should disappear once a driver has taken it...i'm calling BS on the rider on this one...most likely, the driver got there more like 25 min early (which is completely possible if they live near the rider who requested the ride)...the person wasn't ready yet, canceled the ride and then "fudged" about the time -- kinda like how a 4 pound bass turns into an 8-pounder


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> how on earth would they poach a sked ride? the ride should disappear once a driver has taken it...i'm calling BS on the rider on this one...most likely, the driver got there more like 25 min early (which is completely possible if they live near the rider who requested the ride)...the person wasn't ready yet, canceled the ride and then "fudged" about the time -- kinda like how a 4 pound bass turns into an 8-pounder


Maybe, you certainly couldn't do it in app, if they had gone outside I bet the driver would have had a line, like the servers are down, can you pay cash, or something....


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Support said the were evaluating the feature and it may go through some changes "to improve the Scheduled ride experience for both the drivers and the passengers".


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I accepted a pretty sweet ride a few weeks ago that would have netted me$60. They cancelled


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

2.27.2018
I opted-in to a Scheduled Ride last week that was only 3 blocks away. It was a 3:10pm pickup from a mental hospital corp account. Went online at 3:00pm. Instead of getting the PING stating "Proceed to your Scheduled Pickup", I get a Ride Request from 8 minutes away. I ignored that one. Then I find that the Scheduled Pickup was gone from my queue. 

Sent Lyft a support request, asking what could have caused this. They replied the next morning, stating that I should have accepted the PING that was 8 minutes away, because another driver picked up the Scheduled Passenger.

Did Lyft change the Scheduled Pickup policy so that they are no longer "guaranteed pickups" after we add them to the queue?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> 2.27.2018
> I opted-in to a Scheduled Ride last week that was only 3 blocks away. It was a 3:10pm pickup from a mental hospital corp account. Went online at 3:00pm. Instead of getting the PING stating "Proceed to your Scheduled Pickup", I get a Ride Request from 8 minutes away. I ignored that one. Then I find that the Scheduled Pickup was gone from my queue.
> 
> Sent Lyft a support request, asking what could have caused this. They replied the next morning, stating that I should have accepted the PING that was 8 minutes away, because another driver picked up the Scheduled Passenger.
> ...


They are guaranteed pickups for the RIDER, not the driver. The same thing happened to me the one time I thought to do one, and well, I don't anymore.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I think most of us have stopped doing scheduled rides for all the above. Every early morning now in this market, 20-50 scheduled rides sit unclaimed and go out as normal ride requests. They usually involve more uncompensated waiting, so I even avoid them as normal calls unless the PT is high.

Even though we get the "rider is depending on you" text, Lyft still simply gives the ride to the closest car to the call, I have always asked for $10 when I was the scheduled car and didn't get the call. They have always paid, which means they know they are being deceptive in my book.

PS. If I do take a scheduled call because it happens to work with my schedule, I get just close enough to make sure I would arrive at the earliest scheduled time, I go available right at the "be on line by" time, I turn down all other calls, check my queue, my scheduled ride is gone 95% of the time, go off line, write support, my amount payable goes up by $10 within 5 minutes, and on very minimal miles.


----------

